# demarage foireux sur g3 10.3



## mani1405 (15 Novembre 2014)

Ahhhh on le connais bien mon g3 
Bonjour 
bon je m'explique
quand on démare os X on a plusieurs chose qui se lance et bas moi il y a plus rien qui se lance:rateau:
en gros le dock se lance; le fond décran et c'est tout plus de barre de menu avec la pomme et tout.
et dans le dock le finder n'est pas lancer et refuse de se lancer 
et comme si c'etais pas asser je ne peux ouvrir RIEN 
et le ballon de plage tourne a l'infini
et bien sur je ne peux pas réinstaller mac os x car se pu***in de mac a le lecteur HS
désolé si je ménerve mais se mac commence sérieusement a me saouler


----------



## pascalformac (15 Novembre 2014)

passer par un lecteur externe

et ou coupler ce G3 avec un autre mac qui le verra comme disque externe
(pour ensuite  sauvegarder réinstaller remettre etc)


----------



## Invité (15 Novembre 2014)

Il boote normalement en safe-boot ?


----------



## mani1405 (15 Novembre 2014)

baa  en faite je sais plus comment faire et j'ai pas trouver comment


----------



## Invité (15 Novembre 2014)

Démarrage avec la touche majuscules non bloquées (shift) dès le "boing" et tu garde la touche appuyée pendant 10/15s


----------



## mani1405 (15 Novembre 2014)

Il démarre et me met démarrage sans extension mais le problème est le meme


----------



## Invité (15 Novembre 2014)

Bon, alors cable FW et autre Mac.

Il me semble avoir lu dans le journal du Lapin un truc pour ré-installer OsX sans Cd, mais je ne sais pas où


----------



## mani1405 (15 Novembre 2014)

OK je n'ai pas de FW sur mon mac sinon j'aurais injecter un mac os

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h09 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h08 ----------

Et pas de démarrage sur lecteur externe


----------



## Invité (15 Novembre 2014)

Si il n'a pas de FW, il est possible qu'il boote facilement (sans open firmware) sur Usb.
T'as essayé ?


----------



## mani1405 (15 Novembre 2014)

Oui.
Sa marche a moitié 
La pomme s'affiche et au bout de 2 min la pomme se transforme en interdit de stationer


----------



## Invité (15 Novembre 2014)

Plus d'idées de mon côté


----------



## mani1405 (15 Novembre 2014)

C mal barré


----------



## pascalformac (15 Novembre 2014)

mani1405 a dit:


> Oui.
> Sa marche a moitié
> La pomme s'affiche et au bout de 2 min la pomme se transforme en interdit de stationer


ca sent OS à la ramasse ou probleme de disque ( physique ou écriture)
ou plus profond
(qu'il ne boote pas avec un lecteur externe est embêtant)


----------



## mani1405 (25 Novembre 2014)

Oulala j'avait zapper de verifier les message 

quoi qu'il en soit je vais le demonter mais je ne trouve pas de tuto .
pour un :Imac G3 350 MHZ sans FW
et je ne veux pas faire de betise donc si quelqu'un a un tuto avec des image (meme en anglais) sa serais cool


----------



## Invité (25 Novembre 2014)

Le temps que ça charge et je t'envoie un MP


----------



## daffyb (25 Novembre 2014)

achète un lecteur CD ça coute rien


----------



## mani1405 (25 Novembre 2014)

Cool &#9786; je vais chercher un lecteur CD  
Mais j'achète un lecteur DVD alors que c'est un lecteur CD sa marchera ?


----------



## Invité (25 Novembre 2014)

daffyb a dit:


> achète un lecteur CD ça coute rien



C'est un slim, ça ne se trouve pas si facilement que ça, non ?


----------



## mani1405 (25 Novembre 2014)

J'ai chercher sur ebay mais pas moyen de trouver lecteur slot in

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h13 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h14 ----------

Ce weekend je l'ouvre mais es que un HDD de 250gb marchera ?


----------



## Invité (25 Novembre 2014)

mani1405 a dit:


> J'ai chercher sur ebay mais pas moyen de trouver lecteur slot in
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h13 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h14 ----------
> 
> Ce weekend je l'ouvre mais es que un HDD de 250gb marchera ?



J'avais installé un assez gros disque dans mon iMac 600.
J'ai plus la taille en tête mais plus gros que la taille qui est censée poser problème (128Go je crois sur les anciens Mac)
Pas de soucis&#8230;


----------



## mani1405 (25 Novembre 2014)

Oki &#128521;


----------



## mani1405 (27 Novembre 2014)

j'ai reussi sauf que je ne peux pas allumer le mac car il y a une p**ain de vis sous le gros cache en plastique 
c'est deja un miracle quelle soit revenue la 
et si je bouge l'imac la visse tombera sur la carte THT

truc en metal sous le port d'alim

photo : http://www.mediafire.com/download/2673gc6067kc5wr/IMG_20141127_200958.jpg


----------



## lpl (27 Novembre 2014)

Avec un aimant peut être, je fais souvent comme ça.


----------



## mani1405 (27 Novembre 2014)

ok pour l'aimant mais sortir sa ou ?
et sa riqu quelque chose si je l'allume comme ca ?


----------



## Invité (28 Novembre 2014)

Et ouais, faut être soigneux. 
Ca m'est arrivé au moins 3 fois (de mémoire) 
Il faut absolument un tournevis aimanté pour remettre certaines vis.

T'es bon pour un re-démontage, ou alors tu branle le tout pour la faire aller tout en bas en espérant qu'elle ne fasse pas un court circuit, mais t'as de bonnes chances de faire claquer un truc !


----------



## mani1405 (28 Novembre 2014)

Sa y'est elle est sorti


----------



## Invité (28 Novembre 2014)

Bien joué


----------



## mani1405 (28 Novembre 2014)

Bon j'ai un dossier os9 bootable  et je voudrais le mettre sur une clé USB pour que le mac boot desus possible ?


----------



## Invité (28 Novembre 2014)

Je ne sais plus où est le post de Pasal ici, mais il l'a fait aussi au grenier du Mac.
Plus facile à trouver : http://www.grenier-du-mac.net/forum/viewtopic.php?id=28


----------



## mani1405 (28 Novembre 2014)

le probleme n'ai pas de demarer mais de crée la clé usb en question

possible ou pas ?


----------



## mani1405 (15 Février 2015)

ATTENTION DETERAGE DE TOPIC
j'ai reusi a faire une clé usb bootable de OS X 10.2
grace a pear ppc et WIN32 disk imager est sa MARCHE
voila juste pour le dire c'est reparer


----------



## Invité (15 Février 2015)

Avec un PC ?
Tu devrais détailler ta méthode, ça pourrait intéresser d'autres personnes


----------



## mani1405 (24 Février 2015)

ok voila comment j'ai fait
        - télécharger pear pc : http://www.mediafire.com/download/7vhn1l49405jfcr/MacOSX102PearPC.7z
        -télécharger win 32 disk imager : http://sourceforge.net/projects/win32diskimager/
-ouvrer le dossier pear pc et dedans vous trouver un .img de os x 
-déplacer le sur le bureau 
-ensuite lancer win 32 disk imager sélectionner la lettre lecteur de votre clé usb (ou autre)
-ensuite faire : WRITE : !!!!!!! CELA SUPPRIMERA TOUT SE QUI L'IL Y A SUR VOTRE PERIPHERIQUE 

brancher a votre mac ppc et Enoy


----------

